# Turkey Call Plans



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone have plans to make a turkey call from chestnut? Not those slate plates or anything but the ones that uses wood on wood friction? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are talking about box calls check this link out.

http://www.customcalls.com/makeaturkeyboxcall.htm

I have some antique chestnut that came out of an ole church pew made back in the late 1700s, it is really light in weight, machines great and would make a fantastic turkey box call.


----------

